# happy new year



## Amaretia

Hi!
sorry I cannot say anything in catalan nor in spanish, so I cannot search here if somebody already ask for it. How would you say "I wish you happy new year and all your wishes coming true"... 
Thanx a lot!


----------



## Cecilio

Amaretia said:


> Hi!
> sorry I cannot say anything in catalan nor in spanish, so I cannot search here if somebody already ask for it. How would you say "I wish you happy new year and all your wishes coming true"...
> Thanx a lot!



In Catalan: FELIÇ ANY NOU, or simply BON ANY.


----------



## Amaretia

thank you cecilio!!!


----------



## Manda

Feliç any nou i que els teus desitjos es facin realitat!


----------



## dreamer480

how would you say "have a fun and safe new year"?


----------



## silviafutbol8

Que tinguis un divertit i segur any nou!

but we never use *safe* for that kind of wishes


----------



## dreamer480

silviafutbol8 said:


> Que tinguis un divertit i segur any nou!
> 
> but we never use *safe* for that kind of wishes




Thank you!


----------



## Xerinola

Amaretia said:


> Hi!
> sorry I cannot say anything in catalan nor in spanish, so I cannot search here if somebody already ask for it. How would you say "I wish you happy new year and all your wishes coming true"...
> Thanx a lot!


 
Hola,
Feliç any nou i que tots els teus desitjos es facin realitat
Feliç any 2007
Bon any

Saludos,
X:


----------

